# Aquarium Filter Flow



## darkangel216 (Jan 27, 2010)

I've been working on my 10g sorority for the past week or so, and one thing I've noticed is the the filter flow is probably way too fast for the bettas. I was thinking about getting the blue filter material that most filters have and putting a piece where the water flows out so that it might slow it down without totally blocking it. Would this be a good idea or no? I'm open to suggestions.


----------



## Mister Sparkle (Apr 13, 2010)

If it works, that's great! Anything you can do to keep as little current in the water as you can, the better.


----------



## Kittles (Feb 8, 2010)

What kind of filter do you have? Depending on that, you could probably buffer it with a sponge or plastic bottle. There are numerous threads here on buffering that you could dig up with the search feature.


----------



## prettyfishy312 (Apr 18, 2010)

sorry to hijack the thread here...

but I have an aquatech 5/15 easychange filter.... how can I buffer it?


----------



## darkangel216 (Jan 27, 2010)

Lol, no problem prettyfishy312. The filter I have is the Marineland Bio-Wheel Power Filter Penguin 100.


----------



## Kittles (Feb 8, 2010)

Apparently I meant baffle. Who knew. 

Anyways, I googled both of your filters, and darkangel, I'm not sure about yours as it has the plastic front cover and I'm assuming it pours straight down out of that... and because I have no experience in baffling filters whatsoever, I'm clueless as to how to remedy your situation. Maybe you could adjust your water level? But prettyfishy, you might be able to utilize something like this: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=30139 

I'm out of my comfort zone, here. :shock:


----------



## Tinthalas Tigris (Jan 28, 2010)

darkangel216 said:


> I've been working on my 10g sorority for the past week or so, and one thing I've noticed is the the filter flow is probably way too fast for the bettas. I was thinking about getting the blue filter material that most filters have and putting a piece where the water flows out so that it might slow it down without totally blocking it. Would this be a good idea or no? I'm open to suggestions.


What i've done with all my aquariums is less expensive, less permanent, and in my opinion better. 

Take a small disposable drinking water bottle. Remove the label (and glue). Cut the very bottom off, and the very top, so you are left with a cylindrical tube. Cut down the length of this cylindrical tube. 

Put one end of those of the cut length at the mouth of the filter, and the other just behind the filter media. The natural curl of the cylinder will clamp itself on and keep itself in place, and reduce the speed of your water from the oulet of the filter greatly.


----------



## darkangel216 (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks Kittles and Tigris, I'll go try out a water bottle and see if I can make it work on my filter.


----------

